# fuel pump relay????



## lvspecv (Aug 13, 2009)

im new to the nissan game... can anyone tell me where the fuel pump relay on my 02 sentra spec v is located? also can someone recomend a good service manual, the haynes manual sucks!!!
thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Behind the driver's outside kick panel.


----------

